# Adele "Hello" Music Video  Inspired Makeup Tutorial/Look



## minnimoments (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys, please check out my latest makeup tutorial which has been inspired by Adele in her newest music video for Hello. Would love to hear what you guys think and if you like what you see please subscribe. Thanks xx 
[video=youtube_share;vSC1CMIYoho]https://youtu.be/vSC1CMIYoho[/video]


----------

